# Id Please Rhom?



## mewmix (Mar 18, 2011)

Hey guys I have been creeping this forum for a while now. I bought this guy about a month ago as a Peruvian Rhom. If someone could clarify this that would be cool.Sorry the pic is not great but all I have is my crappy camera phone. The fish in question is a little over 2 inches.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2011)

your pictures did not attach


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Lol pics.. then we can try to help u out


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

At a little over two inches it may be difficult to attempt an id


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Don't look like a rhom to me.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Welcome to Fury









Please try uploading the picture once more !


----------



## mewmix (Mar 18, 2011)

Sorry the picis kind of crappy, I can attempt to get more if it is no good


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

First impression is S.rhombeus but I must admit that at that size, I can not give any decent arguments to support that. 
At a size like this, it's very hard to identify one species from another


----------



## mewmix (Mar 18, 2011)

here are a few more, once again sorry for the quality


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S rhombeus.


----------



## mewmix (Mar 18, 2011)

Okay thank you


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Scutes are regular, so I'd say S.rhombeus as well.
But agian, had to say at that size.... just post some new pics in a couple of months


----------



## mewmix (Mar 18, 2011)

will do


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

memento said:


> will do


Bring it back and memento will relook and give you his opinion again


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

we here on p-fury love pics so we always say repost in a couple of months lol


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

JustJoshinYa said:


> we here on p-fury love pics so we always say repost in a couple of months lol


agreed!!


----------



## pygocentrus da 3rd (Jun 19, 2007)

Thats a Rhom


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

That thing has alot of spots.


----------

